# Haralson County 17Pt



## Mac (Dec 17, 2004)

Typical 14 Pt with 3 stickers taken in Haralson County near Tallapoosa.  13" G-2's

I have No picture, but have talked to several people that saw it.  I use to teach the guys kid.

Green score in the 160's +  I have heard three #'s 164, 168, 177 Gross inches ????????????

Taken behind the guys house,  He said , he let some 140 class walk last year.  Well I guess he did.  

QDM


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 17, 2004)

man i'd like to see some pictures of that thing, that's gotta be something especially for our area.


----------



## LAKOTA (Dec 17, 2004)

I have'nt heard anything about that one! If it's true he'd better get it officially scored as it'll be a New Haralson Co. record. The current record is 157 4/8".

I did however here about a 12 pt DOE taken about 2 miles from my house. My wifes uncle, Wayne Cauthen, took it a couple weeks ago. I didn't see it in person. Several magazine photographers came out to take photos of the deer. Should be in the GON next month.


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Dec 18, 2004)

*I heard about that one...*

I heard about that deer that Wayne killed. Surely strange how a 12 pt doe comes about, but oh well. Anythings possible!!!


----------



## cmhorns (Dec 21, 2004)

*Haralson 17 pt.*

If anyone hears any more info on this buck or has pictures, I would sure like to see.  I have been hunting Haralson for 20 years and always wondered why an occasional monster is not killed in this area.  It sure would help my confidence to hear more about this big boy.  Take care, and good hunting.

cmhorns


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 27, 2004)

LAKOTA said:
			
		

> My wifes uncle, Wayne Cauthen, took it a couple weeks ago. I didn't see it in person. Several magazine photographers came out to take photos of the deer. Should be in the GON next month.



Is that Wayne Cauthen that lives in or near Rome?  If so, I dove hunt with him on a mutual friend's place.


----------



## LAKOTA (Dec 30, 2004)

Probably the wrong guy. This fella lives in Tallapoosa.


----------

